# Barn Camera ideas for xmas?



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey everyone,

long time no talk lol sorry about that ^_^. 

I am searching for an Christmas present for my mom MotleyBoerGoats
I decided I'd get her a Surveillance camera for her barn or a barn camera, for when her does start kidding in january to the end of April or before. 
I just need some input on which barn cameras are great for kidding season this is what I'm looking for: 

1: Clear playback (no static/static lines)

2: Clear sound (no static sound)

3: weatherproof (im getting her three so one can watch over the herd outside and the other can watch over the front part of our pasutre pen so it has to be durable through rain and snow .... and wind... yeah wind lol )

4: video playback can be black and white, purple, or whatever just as long as the video playback is not static or has possible interference. 

5: Less chance of interference with tin roofs or objects in front of the camera


with that said let me know about your cameras the pros and cons of your barn cameras and how well they do the model, and brand too please  im on a hunt haha. Happy Thanksgiving :think:


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

There will be many opinions on how to go about this. I myself, stay away from wireless cameras, and instead, use high quality wired, infrared security cameras. (You can purchase them with built in sound) and then run the video lines into the house or barn where the recorder/monitor is located. You can then run a line from there into the house where you want to monitor them. A security camera switcher can then automatically or manually switch between the cameras. The system can get complicated but it's worth it to keep an eye on your goats!

Happy to answer any questions you might have in PMs....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Following this because I want to set up a similar system - but I don't live on site, so need something with internet viewing. (I haven't figured out how to get internet down to the barn, but that's another story!)


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

zebradreams07 said:


> Following this because I want to set up a similar system - but I don't live on site, so need something with internet viewing. (I haven't figured out how to get internet down to the barn, but that's another story!)


Any place you can stick an inexpensive computer, you can then stream the video to ustream or justin.tv and then watch it anywhere. That's what I do with my goats. If you can get a wifi connection from the barn to the house, that's all you need to do.

I stay away from wireless camera as they are not as robust as the wired units. The wired cameras won't be subject to interference either...


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> Following this because I want to set up a similar system - but I don't live on site, so need something with internet viewing. (I haven't figured out how to get internet down to the barn, but that's another story!)


We have a cammera system set up at a location we don't live at and no local internet. If you have a 4G signal you can get MiFi from Verizon or something similar for internet connection. That is how we remotely view ours.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

91baby said:


> We have a cammera system set up at a location we don't live at and no local internet. If you have a 4G signal you can get MiFi from Verizon or something similar for internet connection. That is how we remotely view ours.


Very good point when lacking good internet. We're spoiled a bit, as we have Fios high speed fiber, even out where we are. I'd look for a good flat rate provider though, I'd guess video bandwidth could get expensive otherwise.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

There's internet in the area but I don't think it's been run out to the barn - and I doubt the property owners will want to do that.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

*Thanks for the replies *

:welcome:
Thanks for the replies and glad i could help bring up a subject that is on others minds. 

I just ordered a great security system from Amazon its a dvr that views 4 cameras for 4 births at the same time or less. Its not wireless. It has cables that you need to order be sure to measure the distance from your barn to wherever your tv may be  however Here are the links i hope this isnt against the rules but i figured it was well worth sharing since the reviews on the system are amazing 

Cameras: Click here

Cable cords (too hook the DVR to the Cameras): Click here

Zmodo DVR (for recording or viewing births): Click here

Segate DVR hard disk: (the dvr doesnt come with one): Click here

hope this helped some  I will let everyone know how well the system i purhcased worked i know its a bit risky ordering this stuff if we dont know if its going to work or not but the reviews seem very positive to me.
​


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> :welcome:
> Thanks for the replies and glad i could help bring up a subject that is on others minds.
> 
> I just ordered a great security system from Amazon its a dvr that views 4 cameras for 4 births at the same time or less. Its not wireless. It has cables that you need to order be sure to measure the distance from your barn to wherever your tv may be  however Here are the links i hope this isnt against the rules but i figured it was well worth sharing since the reviews on the system are amazing
> ...


Sounds like a good system. If you have a wifi access point in the house, take your tablet or cell phone out to the barn and see if you can connect to it from there. If you can get a signal, then a cheap desktop computer with wifi can then be used to feed your video to the likes of ustream or justin.tv. Then you can watch from anywhere!

My barn is about 100 feet from the house wifi router and I get enough signal to do just that!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

GoatsLive said:


> Sounds like a good system. If you have a wifi access point in the house, take your tablet or cell phone out to the barn and see if you can connect to it from there. If you can get a signal, then a cheap desktop computer with wifi can then be used to feed your video to the likes of ustream or justin.tv. Then you can watch from anywhere!
> 
> My barn is about 100 feet from the house wifi router and I get enough signal to do just that!


awesome yeah we measured the distance from our house to the barn yesterday and its 110 ft from the barn to our house where the wires would be connected to so i told my mom we'd put one camera out in the pen to view the herd make sure no one is in trouble of any sort haha. she agreed and said good idea lol.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HouseElfLamanchas said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> long time no talk lol sorry about that ^_^.
> 
> ...


 I bough mine on ebay. Now with all your "no's", that will depend on how far the barn is to the house and the receiver, and what it has to go through to get there.

I have two and a splitter that you can watch up to 4 cameras on that I bough and never used and I do not kid out anymore.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> I bough mine on ebay. Now with all your "no's", that will depend on how far the barn is to the house and the receiver, and what it has to go through to get there.
> 
> I have two and a splitter that you can watch up to 4 cameras on that I bough and never used and I do not kid out anymore.


Awesome i just bought 2 cameras from ebay lol


----------

